# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Как отучиться думать матом?

## андрей2012

Доброго времени суток. Вопрос, собственно говоря, изложен в названии темы.
Читаю много книг. Разных. Духовную литературу, классическую, т.е. лексикон богатейший по сравнению с большинством. и постоянно ширится; осознаю негативное воздействие мата на личность, вслух стараюсь не употреблять. В спокойной обстановке матом тоже не думаю, но как только сталкиваюсь с людской тупостью, мелочностью, эгоизмом, лицемерием, упертостью, жадностью, наглостью и тд., ничего не могу с собой поделать. На глазах красная пелена, дрожат руки и появляется непреодолимое желание высказать человеку в лицо все, что я о нем думаю, причем не всегда на это высказывание хватает литературных слов. А в мыслях в такие моменты одни сплошные ругательства. Промолчать в такие минуты - это выше моих сил. Из-за этих вспышек снял кантхималы, перестал читать джапу, общаться с преданными. Стыдно. Чувствую себя грязным, падшим, ни на что не годным. Сильно развито ложное эго. 
Подскажите, как бороться с нецензурными мыслями? Или нецензурные мысли - это лишь следствие, и надо устранять причину?

----------


## Нитай дас

Здравствуйте, Андрей!
Первое, что пришло мне при прочтении Вашего письма - я порадовался Вашей способности проявлять свои чувства. Лично у меня они зажаты. К сожалению это весьма распространено. А без эмоций не получится "с любовью и преданностью...". Так Вам повезло в каком-то смысле. У некоторых матерные выражения не крутятся на языке, однако они могут не воспринимать своих чувств, страдать из-за этого, жить по каким-то схемам без глубокого осознания и проживания. 
У Вас же чувства проявляются, да еще как бурно! При этом стоит обратить внимание на Вашу фразу "высказать человеку в лицо все, что я о нем думаю". Понятно, что это распространенное выражение. Однако будет корректнее осуждать поступки, понимая и подчеркивая изначальную чистоту души личности. Это очень важно, т.к. все в материальном мире имеют недостатки и именно они, а не сами дживы, являются врагами. Это один момент.
Второй момент - это "Я сообщения", которые нам помогаю еще более цивилизованные коммуникации налаживать. Вместо "ты плохо поступил" говорим "я почувствовал...", т.е. просто о себе говорим. И при этом можно остаться не услышанным, т.к. это формат непривычен. 
Далее полезно было бы поисследовать, откуда такой гнев берет свое начало. Вы ведь умные книги читаете и т.п. и тем ни менее, попадая в ситуацию, что-то начинает Вами манипулировать, запускается какая-то схема, сценарий. Откуда он родом? Может обидчик напоминает о чем-то из детства? Такое исследование очень полезно! Быть заложником тяжело и не интересно.
И завершим этот чудо список высказываниями Шрилы Прабхупады по поводу гнева, что его невозможно задавить, зажать, устранить и т.п. Он есть и его проявление неизбежно. Это не цитаты, близко к тексту... Шрила Прабхупада рекомендует не бороться с гневом, а направить его на служение Кришне и приводит пример с Хануманом, который так поступил.
И поставим точку мнением Торсунова о том, что наша проповедь должна быть адекватна уровню и готовности другого человека. 

Обобщив все это, Андрей, можно поразмышлять. Увидеть, как Ваш ум ловко подвел причины для снятия кантхимал и прекращения чтения джапы под видом недостойности. Преданные одевают кантхималы и читают круги не потому, что светятся от чистоты - наоборот, чтобы встать на путь очищения. Понимаете? И этот занос тоже может быть родом из детства. Откуда такая сверхтребовательность до невозможного? Кто от Вас ожидал идеальности, перфекционизма? Кто выиграет, если Вы загубите свою жизнь, "не вписавшись в рамки"? 
Если Вы матерились несколько лет, дайте себе хоть какое-то время отучиться. Вы же к другим тоже так требовательны будете в ятре? Мягкость и любовь - это не попустительство. Развитие очень индивидуально. Наставник нужен. Общение нужно. В наше время становление человека - ОЧЕНЬ сложный процесс! 
Отвечая на вопрос, как бороться с нецензурными мыслями, у меня пришел такой образ - представьте, что Вы благородный Дон  :smilies: , которому как-то не очень сквернословить. Может Дон заведет словарик альтернативных ругательств, которые будут чуть мягче и уже цензурными? Так будет найдено третье решение - проявлять гнев, ругаться, но более мягкими выражениями. Как Вам это откликается, Андрей?

----------

